# بالفيديو : رجل الاعمال المصرى احمد عز الذى كان يعمل عازف درامز سنة 1987



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

بالفيديو : رجل الاعمال المصرى احمد عز الذى كان يعمل عازف درامز سنة 1987


طبل للبلد كلها :smile01

[YOUTUBE]J5QramWhxgc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 فبراير 2011)

هى البلد خربت من شويه ربنا يهدهم


----------



## BITAR (11 فبراير 2011)

*حد ينكر انه عازف ماهر*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

> هى البلد خربت من شويه ربنا يهدهم


 
​شكرا استاذ سعيد لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

*



حد ينكر انه عازف ماهر

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الحقيقة لاء عزفه جميل

والاغنية كمان تحفة 

شكرا استاذ بيتر لردك الجميل​​​​*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 فبراير 2011)

*وانا اقول من ساعة ما شوفته

وهو بيطبل علينا ومرح اوي

لازم يبقي عوالمجي هههههههههه

بصراحة احسنله يرجع لوظيفته القديمة 
*​


----------



## عمادفايز (11 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا تاسونى
عاوزين فيديوهات لباقى المجموعة اياها*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

*



وانا اقول من ساعة ما شوفته

وهو بيطبل علينا ومرح اوي

لازم يبقي عوالمجي هههههههههه

بصراحة احسنله يرجع لوظيفته القديمة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههه فعلا كان يفضل مكانه

اهى طبلت على دماغه فى الاخر

شكرا عادل لردك الجميل​​​*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

> *شكرا تاسونى**
> عاوزين فيديوهات لباقى المجموعة اياها*


 
شوف الفيديو ده يا استاذ عماد


[YOUTUBE]Z6SxujloqBs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Eva Maria (11 فبراير 2011)

ما شاء الله موهوب


----------



## كوك (11 فبراير 2011)

_*الفيديو ده مفربك يا تاسونى ركزى شويه كده هتلاقى الفيديو مقطع *_​ 
_*تسقيف بيتعاد من الاول*_​ 

_*الحمدلله انكم تعرفو ان هو عازف بس*_​ 
_*شكرا يا تاسونى *_
_*على الفيديو الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## جيلان (11 فبراير 2011)

طب ما بيعزف حلو اهه
كويس هيلاقى حاجة يشتغلها


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*الدرامز و الموسيقي شئ راقي جدا و مش سهل و فن رفيع

رجااااااااااااء عدم التريقه علي الموسيقي

هو راجل حرامي و منحرف اوكي

خرب البلد اكيد

بس الموسيقي نووووووووووو نوووووووووووووووو نوووووووووووووووووووو

هههههههههههههه

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (11 فبراير 2011)

اتاريها من سعة ما جة وهى مطبلة على دماعنا ​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

> _*الفيديو ده مفربك يا تاسونى ركزى شويه كده هتلاقى الفيديو مقطع *_
> 
> _*تسقيف بيتعاد من الاول*_
> 
> ...


 
لالا ده مش مفبرك هما عايدين منظر التصقيف بتاعه كذا مرة بس

لكن مش متفبرك ولا حاجة

ركز كويس يا كوك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 فبراير 2011)

حلو أوى جدا خالص


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*وحتي لو الفيديو مش متفبرك
وهو فعلا عازف درامز
اعتقد مفهاش اي حاجه 
هو حرامي ومرتشي دي حاجه
والمهنه نفسها حاجه تانيه ​*


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HB54ZQz7erM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*سؤال للي نزل الفيديو في الوقت ده
مدام الفيديو ده كان متصور من زمان
ليه مش نزله سعتها ولا كان خايف
ودلوقتي مبقاش خايف ونزله
صحيح شعب جبان​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2011)

*


الدرامز و الموسيقي شئ راقي جدا و مش سهل و فن رفيع

رجااااااااااااء عدم التريقه علي الموسيقي

هو راجل حرامي و منحرف اوكي

خرب البلد اكيد

بس الموسيقي نووووووووووو نوووووووووووووووو نوووووووووووووووووووو

هههههههههههههه

سلام المسيح​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مين اتريق على الموسيقى ؟؟

بنقولالموسيقى فن راقى وهو عازف ماهر

بس يخليه فى وظيفته 

مش يجى يمسك فى السياسة ويخربها​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2011)

*



وحتي لو الفيديو مش متفبرك
وهو فعلا عازف درامز
اعتقد مفهاش اي حاجه 
هو حرامي ومرتشي دي حاجه
والمهنه نفسها حاجه تانيه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كوك بيتكلم على الفيديو التانى اللى حطيته

مش على الفيديو بتاع العزف

ومحدش هان الموسيقى زى ما قلت​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2011)

*



سؤال للي نزل الفيديو في الوقت ده
مدام الفيديو ده كان متصور من زمان
ليه مش نزله سعتها ولا كان خايف
ودلوقتي مبقاش خايف ونزله
صحيح شعب جبان

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اكيد كان خايف فعلا يا مايكل
​*


----------

